
Apple gestures…quietly revolutionary (I only use 3 out of 14) - robotchampion
http://1x57.com/2011/09/19/apple-gestures-quietly-revolutionary/#.TneHCOxN78g.hackernews
======
jisaacstone
I only use one: the two finger scroll. I started using it about a year before
I owned any apple laptop (I think it was on a viao?) And it bugs the crap out
of me that my lenovo doesn't use it.

The two-finger back-forth fills me with rage b/c of how often I have lost
unsaved work on the Internet by accidentally going back one page. <sigh>

Then again, I do the same thing with [backspace] on my windows box sometimes.

~~~
pkamb
The worst is how "backspace" on a Google-Instant search page gives focus to
the textbox and types a backspace rather than going Back in the history.

~~~
president
One of my many gripes about Google-Instant!

------
dlikhten
I started with two finger scroll on my pc and two finger right click, but it
was not the same.

I got a mac a few weeks ago and I've been discovering these gestures and
loving them. Common ones I use:

two finger right click

four finger swap fullscreen apps (lion)

two finger scroll

two finger back/forward (not a very common use case)

three finger text select

three finger window drag

three finger window resize

I disabled pinch zoom, hate it. Same with rotation.

~~~
robotchampion
I'm still getting used to the three fingers stuff. I feel like I'm learning to
type all over again, start with one finger, then two...

